

Thesis student needs your help: Xcode linker issues - miriamrach

I am a Senior in college racing against the clock to finish my thesis. I am having a problem importing a library into Xcode. It seems like a small problem, but it is really causing me trouble. Please, if you have a moment, check it on StackOverflow and post any advice.<p>Thank you so much for your help.<p>http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15915783/ios-librarys-angle-bracket-imports-failing
======
miriamrach
bump.

